# Regenerative Braking Hold Sound



## Jent360 (9 mo ago)

I have a question in regards to regenerative braking. Before I ask my question though some background: For a few days now I’ve noticed a sound (sort of like a click) whenever the “Hold indicator” appears on the touch screen after moving my foot off the accelerator and decelerating from whatever speed to “Hold”. Since noticing this sound I’ve being testing regenerative breaking at different speeds and distances, resulting in the same result, as soon as the “Hold indicator” appears on the touch screen, simultaneously the sound is audible. The sound appears to be coming from the drivers side below the dash along the firewall just below the steering column. I have My Profile for Stopping Mode set to “Hold”. My question, is the sound I mentioned above normal or something I should surface to my Service Center?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I hear a very slight clunk noise when it does that. If it's very loud you probably could have it checked. Holding the brake down until the Hold appears makes it quieter, but sometimes you just get used to letting it take over instead of pushing down on the brake at a stop.


----------



## Jent360 (9 mo ago)

Thank you. It just sight as you mentioned. If I have the sound system on, which I do most of the tim, it’s not audible. Appreciate the respons.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

If you're still under warranty, have it looked at.

Although, it might be similar to @wackojacko's issue:
https://www.teslaownersonline.com/threads/brake-pedal-noise.18699/


----------

